# 2021 Auto World Thunderjet Release #32 (SC362) - Trans America Racing



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Check out the new Auto World Thunderjet Release #32 (SC362) Trans America Racing. They have added some really nice liveries to the collection. Check them out at the link below: 2021 Auto World ThunderJet Release 32 SC362 – Trans America Racing

-Paul


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

I have that 'cuda in black from R.24; thought they might at least change the number for the recolor. Well, you seem to have a lot of info about AW releases, so I have a question I've brought up a few times on my blog that I thought you might be able to answer: why hasn't AW ever re-popped the Cobra Daytona coupe or the Ford GT 40? The last time the former appeared was Release 5 and I think the latter was Release 6. That had to be at least 10 years ago. After "Ford V. Ferrari" was released in January 2020, interest in those cars was probably never higher, yet we got no re-issues of either. Any idea why that is? Did the mold get broken? I'd love to see them both again and would line up to buy them.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mile Hi Kat said:


> I have that 'cuda in black from R.24; thought they might at least change the number for the recolor. Well, you seem to have a lot of info about AW releases, so I have a question I've brought up a few times on my blog that I thought you might be able to answer: why hasn't AW ever re-popped the Cobra Daytona coupe or the Ford GT 40? The last time the former appeared was Release 5 and I think the latter was Release 6. That had to be at least 10 years ago. After "Ford V. Ferrari" was released in January 2020, interest in those cars was probably never higher, yet we got no re-issues of either. Any idea why that is? Did the mold get broken? I'd love to see them both again and would line up to buy them.
> 
> View attachment 318813


The good news, the molds are still intact and around. As to when they may release another set of those particular cars is hard to say. The GT40 was released in a set, "The 24 Hours of LeMans" about 7-8 months ago. You can see the details here: 2020 Auto World SRS333 – 24 Hours of Le Mans Speed vs. Endurance. The issue of making new cars is licensing. Even with old liveries, someone holds the intellectual property of the paint scheme, sponsors and driver's name. That is likely why we got Swede Savage's #42 Cuda and not Dan Gurney's #48. I have Auto World's ear every so often and I do relay my reader's questions and requests, so I will pass this along.

-Paul


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that set! So there was some attempt to cash in on the movie's popularity! That's good...and it reminds me, I believe I did see a GT-40 from that set sell for just under $100 last fall, and it looked pretty well used. I'd have bid it up myself if I'd seen it before the auction ended. As for the Daytona coupe, I have 3 of the 4 releases of that one, all hard-won via online auctions and very expensive. 

Kinda makes you realize the demand, eh? It would be nice to see a new issue of that Chaparral 2F, as well! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

pshoe64 said:


> Check out the new Auto World Thunderjet Release #32 (SC362) Trans America Racing. They have added some really nice liveries to the collection. Check them out at the link below: 2021 Auto World ThunderJet Release 32 SC362 – Trans America Racing
> 
> Hey, just thought I'd mention: I've been looking for 2 of the 3 cars your pointed out here since early June and I haven't seen hide nor hair of them anywhere, not even on Auto World's own website. Let me guess: a "supply chain problem?" I want both those Camaros for the Trans Am fleet I'm building.
> 
> Just wondering.


----------

